# ~Sam's story~



## Gilfly (Nov 9, 2005)

So I've finally got around to making a Topic about my wee bundle of joy!

I'll start at the beginning...

When i decided to get a bunny i began to think about what breed and sexi wanted. I decided a small one was best for me as i still live at homewith my parents and they weren't overly keen on me getting one, but letme get one anyway. So i came to the decision to get a Netherland Dwarf.

Next i had to find a breeder. After searching the internet i found one,emailed then and arranged a time to go and see his rabbits. He told mehe had 3 boys, 2 black and 1 sable which would be ready in a week whenthey were 8 weeks old.

In the mean time i bought an outside hutch, carrier, bowls, hay etc.

My boyfriend (Iain) and i set off to the tiny village of Letham onApril 22nd '05. Letham is near the town of Forfar and is a couple ofours drive from my home near Glasgow: 







http://www.cairnhurst.co.uk/

The breeder had loads of bunnies. Some were out in the garden in pensand the rest were in their cages. The baby Netherland Dwarfs were in acage with their mummy, and their daddy was below them. the were socute. I couldn't decide which one to take... it felt to cruel to pick.Iain said he liked the sable coloured one. The breeder took the weefella out so we could have a proper look. He was so tiny...justadorable.I have this thing where after i pick teddy's up and can't putthem back and choose another one...i hate chosing one over another. Sowe decided to go for the sable one. The breeder went away to get ussome of the food he was brought up on, while we had a look at all hisother bunnies. He had so many...one giant one (can't remember whatbreed it was though). 

The rabbit looked so scared on the car journey home...i felt guilty for taking him away from his mummy. 

When we got home we put him straight in his new house and left him to settle in.

-Gillian


----------



## Gilfly (Nov 9, 2005)

It a few days until I decided on a name. Somepossibilites were Clive, Hamish, or jack. But in the end i went forSam, which turned out to be a good thing!

Sami was very quiet for the first few days. The first night she stayedin the bedroom section.... i felt guilty about leaving her outside overnight. When i woke up the next morning she as sitting down stairs.....ifelt better....i was worried she wouldn't get the hang of the stairs.By Sunday (24th) she was jumping about crazy in her new home! Sheseemed to have settled in well.

Here is a picture of her taken on the Sunday:






-Gillian


----------



## ariel (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I like the story so far
Any more pics of Sammi as a bubby???


----------



## Gilfly (Nov 9, 2005)

So here is some more pictures of Sami as a baby:




















-Gillian


----------



## Gilfly (Nov 9, 2005)

Sam had his first visit to the vet when he was12weeks old to get his Myx vaccination. This is when we found out thatSami was ......*a girl*!That was a bit of a shock! She was a bitcranky at the vets to say the least. The vet had a nice cut on her handto show it!

Here is the vets we use: http://www.glenbrae.co.uk

After this Iain and i went on our Summer holiday to ROME! I reallymissed Sami when i was away, but she was in the capable hands of my mum.

Couldn't resist putting in some pics of the hol!:












Two weeks after the Myx vaccination it was time for the VHD jag. Thiswas not a good vets visit. When the vet went to take her out thecarrier Sam was fighting so much to stay in.When the vet gother out she was snapping her legs back anf forward and her eyes werebulging! it was horrible. So from now on I take her out the carrier.

A couple of months back Sami was at the vets again to be spayed. Shehad a pre-op appointment where the vet discussed the procedure with us.She went in at 9am. I was so upset about letting her go. I was to callback at 12pm to check on her. She was fine. We picked her up at 4pm. Wewere told she had been painkillers and that she woukldn't need any moreat home. (think they said the lasted 24-36hrs) Her stitches wereinternal and dissolvable.






-Gillian


----------



## curlygirl (Nov 9, 2005)

Sami looks like my bunny  She is really cute - sweet vacation pictures too!


----------

